# Nuggets versus Kings



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

What can we expect from this game ? The Nuggets have beaten the Spurs, and lost clearly at Houston. The Kings play without their injured All-Star Chris Webber. I think this is a kind of advantage, since the Nuggets backcourt has improved. 
The key to the game will be the match-up between Melo and Stojakovic to me. If Anthony can somehow stop him defensively the Nuggets should have a serious chance to win. If not it will be hard to stop Sacramento.
It will also depend on how Miller will play against Bibby. Miller is the best scorer on the Nuggets so far, but he didn't give that many assists as I expected. I think this is the second big question of the game concerning the Nuggets.

Possible Starting Line-Up:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Voshon is off for 2 games. I hope he starts to nail his shots agaist the Kings. I am very pleased with Nene performance this season, he just need to stop making too many fouls and he will be OK. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that Denver will be tough but Sacramento will win at the end. SAC 106 - 97 DEN


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I just returned home from a halloween party and figuire out that Denver leads 43-32. GO NUGGETS !


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rodney White is finally playing


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Rodney White has 7 points so far. He really seems to have a good game. I'm glad that Bzdelik gave him some time before the second half. If anybody watches the game and can give us some info about how the Nuggets look like it would be nice.

GO NUGGETS !!!


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Rodney White is finally playing


and very good.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

White really has a great FG-percentage so far. He made three of four shots and has already 9 points. 

But Melo is even better to me so far (although I just can follow the game via nba.com and espn.com). Anthony has 14 points and 5 rebounds with 1:30 to play in the first half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

66 points at the half. Very good to see.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Right, Denver has a team FG-percentage of over 50% during the first half. I hope they continue to play like that. Their key players Carmelo Anthony and Andre Miller seem to look very good so far. But really surprising to me is Marcus Camby. He can be a real threat inside when he is healthy.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Right, Denver has a team FG-percentage of over 50% during the first half. I hope they continue to play like that. Their key players Carmelo Anthony and Andre Miller seem to look very good so far. But really surprising to me is Marcus Camby. He can be a real threat inside when he is healthy.




Big game by camby.
now. big dunk by anthony.
Nene foul trouble again.


nuggets lead by 11. 81 X 70


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah, Nenê needs to learn how to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

18 second chance points for the Nuggets:upset:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I start to wonder whether the Nuggets have such a great game inside because of Webbers injury. But considering the fact that Sacramento still has two All-Star starters in Brad Miller and Vlade Divac I think that the Nuggets really play good inside. Especially Marcus Camby and Chris Andersen have impressive stats so far.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 18 second chance points for the Nuggets:upset:


the nuggets bench working today.

white. andersen. elson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Bench has been magnificent. 

Andre Miller is still not playing like a PG. I wish he would realize that other guys can make shots.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> 
> 
> the nuggets bench working today.
> ...


Especially Andersen. 12 points, 10 rebounds so far !


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes: 

and 6 blocks.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

I guess it would be unrealistic to hope for four more blocks by Chris Andersen. :grinning:


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Perhaps his mother would wait so much.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

The Nuggets win the game 109-88. They won two home games in a row against last seasons Western Conference semi-finalists. Great way to start a season !

:bbanana: :banana:


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

:bbanana: :banana:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

how in the blue hell can kings lose to nuggets? oh well, so that makes Raptors the 2nd worse team in the league in front of Jazz :devil:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This was a great game. We've got a bunch of players with potential. Anderson was a beast, and we destroyed the Kings even with Hillario in foul trouble. Rodney White was really nice coming off the bench and so was that guy that we drafted a few years back but went to the Netherlands.

Simply.. we played great! Anthony, Boykins and Andersen were lookin amazing. My only complaint is I'd like to see 'Dre pass to Carmelo a little more often, Anthony should get more then 14 shots a night IMO.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Nuggets have won against the Spurs and the Kings..  

I can only say: GO DENVER! :clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nuggets need to continue to play team ball. If Andre Miller and Boykins pass the ball a little more the Nugs are going to be really good this year, especially at home.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

With so many players scoring in double figures like yesterday I think that the Nuggets played a really well team Basketball. But I agree that The PG's need to give more assists.


----------

